# Endlers and CRS?



## mmays (May 6, 2008)

Hello,

From what I have been reading most shrimp breeders will do a shrimp only tank. Has anyone had any luck with a certain species of fish with CRS and any other shrimp? I would like to keep Endlers with CRS. Has anybody had any success with this combination? I know even a guppy will eat a baby fry if they can get their mouth around it. Just trying to see what the consensus is.

Michael


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

The males do a lot better than the females for me.

I tried females with cherry shrimp, had tons of moss in a 30 long, found the female endlers dive boming head first into the moss ot go after young shrimp.

I think a lot of it depends on tank size, personally. My 180g is fairly lightly stocked, but has Rams, rainbows, and a thriving cherry colony...


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried but I don't think its worth it. CRS are expensive so each time they eat a baby CRS, it like eating $5 a pop.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

I read somewhere that small baby shrimps are one of the staple items in the diet of guppies (and, presumably by extension, Endlers too) in the wild. That's enough for me to not even want to risk it.


----------



## mmays (May 6, 2008)

That's what I was thinking......I have a 28 gallon that I just set up. I really want Endlers in that tank. I was looking at shrimp though. Bummer, I can't mix the two. It's going to be a Paluradium setup. Any shrimp I could mix beside CRS?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I've had some together for a couple of months...a few eaten shrimp here and there, but most make it to adulthood. Just keep lots of moss/plants in your tank and the babies will hide there.


----------



## dgaines (Aug 6, 2008)

mmays said:


> Hello,
> 
> From what I have been reading most shrimp breeders will do a shrimp only tank. Has anyone had any luck with a certain species of fish with CRS and any other shrimp? I would like to keep Endlers with CRS. Has anybody had any success with this combination? I know even a guppy will eat a baby fry if they can get their mouth around it. Just trying to see what the consensus is.
> 
> Michael


 Hi,

I have no answer for your question..I am looking for Crystal Shrimp to put in my tank with Endlers. If anyone has any for sale please reply....


----------



## greenisgood (Dec 19, 2004)

I've kept shrimp in tanks with endlers and fancy guppies. The endlers eventually learned to hunt baby shrimp, and had to go. 

If you keep male fancy guppies (with the huge flowing tails), they are too slow moving to be able to hunt shrimp well at all. The females can hunt pretty well, though, so only use males, and only with the large flowing tails.


----------



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

i have used endelers and cherry and they are fine but you have to have moss for them to hide and at night the little shrimps wil go on a feeding frenzy jejejejejejejejjejeje


----------

